# LA JD and Sac a Lait- Pics



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

We went out for a little not expecting much,we got a little lucky today.






























-----------
Tarpon Fishing


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks like a crappy, n a fresh water cat?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sac a lait is cajun for crappie


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Crappie*



DLo said:


> Sac a lait is cajun for crappie


Literally translated as 'Bag(Sack) of Milk' supposedly due to the texture of their flesh, C2


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice flathead


----------

